
Yahoo Shareholders Could Have Done a Lot Worse - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-07-25/yahoo-shareholders-could-have-done-a-lot-worse
======
pixelmonkey
I enjoyed this quote:

"Business models can’t change," he says. Once a business learns how to make
money one way, it’s almost impossible to shift gears. Still, there is one
slender reed of hope: "While businesses can't change, corporations can."

